# Auswahlen: Kreis +  Rechteck



## Consti (14. Juni 2004)

Möchte gerne ein Rechteck auswählen und dann einen Halbkreis hinzufügen!

Rechteck wähle ich einfach so aus. Dann Hol ich mir das Elipsen-Asuwahl-Werkzeut und stelle ein, dass die Auswahl der Elipse Addiert werden soll.

Nun wähle ich die Ellipse aus und drücke dabei "Alt", damit der Kreis um den Mausmittelpunkt geht. - Leider ändert man auch mit Alt den Auswahl Modus - von Addieren wird Subtrahieren. Am Ende habe ich dann immer eine falsche Auswahl!

Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen. Ab und zu gehts dochs chon so, wie es soll - nur meistens nicht


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Wenn ich Dein Problem richtig verstanden habe, mußt Du zunächst erst einmal die Ellipse aufziehen und erst dann, *bevor* Du die Maustaste losläßt, Shift drücken, nicht eher. Mit der Auswahl "von Auswahl subtrahieren", was Du ja schon angemerkt hast, funktioniert das prima.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## King Euro (14. Juni 2004)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, will er addieren!

Dazu musst du die Shift-Taste drücken!


----------



## Consti (14. Juni 2004)

Also habs jetzt auch mit den restlichen Dingern geschafft, weiss nur nich wie.

Also TerrorAlfs Bild ist genauso, wie es nich soll: Also ich brauche ine Auswahl, die am Ende so ist, wie dieses Fenster







UNten das Rechteck machen, und Oben einen Kreis DRANSETZEN

Also wenn jemand die GANAUE Technik weiss, wäre ich ihm sehr verbunden, damit ich in Zukunft nich einfach so aus Glück die Auswahlen bekomme 

Nachtrag: Habs jetzt

Also:

1. Rechteck machen
2. Maus Klicken
3. Shift Drücken 
4. [Kreis Ziehen]
5. Maus "ent"klicken
6. Shift Loslassen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Juni 2004)

Ja, mein ich doch ;-)
Ist die Umkehrfunktion des von mir Beschriebenem... also Shift-Taste drücken ohne dieses Trara drumherum


----------



## Fineas (14. Juni 2004)

Also eigentlich leistet der Maskierungsmodus da gute Dienste.

Rechteck auswahl.

in Maskierungsmodus wechseln.

Kreis auswahl.

Vorteil: Auswahl kann noch verschoben werden.

einmal entf drücken und wieder zurück in Normalmodus und fertig ist perfekte Auswahl.


----------



## Senfdose (14. Juni 2004)

Nimm  das Pfadtool wenn du ferig bist rechtsklick Auswahl erstellen fertig!  und mann kann sich vorher den Arbeitspfad speichern.



Gruss Senf


----------

